

Designing and Building an "Open-Hardware" Laptop - phiggy
http://www.tested.com/tech/pcs/460922-crowd-sourcing-open-hardware-laptop/

======
dang
This was covered on HN recently:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7517296](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7517296).

